# Vintage powerlifting Videos



## Ironbuilt (Sep 14, 2013)

Check these out I found here's young Kono.I really enjoy these hope you do to and add one if you have one. Thks Ib 

York Barbell Club - Vintage Weightlifting & Powerlifting 1959 - Feat. Tommy Kono - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 14, 2013)

1962 another great one! 


1962 World Weightlifting, Veres, Kono, Toth (82 Kg) - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey Turbobusa and Brick you remember Ernie? 

Vintage Powerlifting Ernie Lilliebridge Sr - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey had anyone been to the powerlifting hall of fame?  Turbobusa I see your bro Ed Coan in it.. Way cool I wana go..


York Barbell Hall of Fame vol2.wmv - YouTube


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 14, 2013)

awesome videos! thanks for sharing IB


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 17, 2013)

Strongman Tribute - YouTube






   This was one bad mfer!
Check out the video at abote 3:53 with his liitle boy. Very cool.
Tryed to find some more Doyle IB but it is scarce . Thats a shame.
T


----------

